# Engineer and Signal troops Czech Army ( Pictures)



## armyreco (Sep 11, 2006)

Hello Guys

One more photographs report from Army Recognition magazine.
Our photograph for Czech and Slovak Army , Tomas Bouchal have make a photographs report about the Engineer and Signal troops of Czech Army.
The Tatra T815 PMS pontoon bridge in action.






More picture to this link :
http://www.armyrecognition.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=651






More pictures to this link :
http://www.armyrecognition.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=652

Greetings.

Alain
Editor Army Recognition magazine
http://www.armyrecognition.com


----------



## Titan (Sep 11, 2006)

*great pics*

these are really great pics.
this is a great site, if I was on line long enough to contribute I would do.
Maybe in the future .

thanks


----------



## Reloader (Sep 12, 2006)

Alain, once again, quality pics.


----------



## deepwoods (Sep 17, 2007)

very nice pics


----------

